# SuperMod: Taimikhan



## Awesome

I'm glad to announce the promotion of Taimikhan, to Super Moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Adios Amigo

Much deserved and long awaited promotion.... chalo,its never too late!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

but he is not very active, why mods are not dedicated, why are they being paid for 

btw congs taimi, is this pushtu name brother???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Aston-Martin said:


> but he is not very active, why mods are not dedicated, why are they being paid for
> 
> btw congs taimi, is this pushtu name brother???


TK has been the most active moderator in the history of the forum... So please leave the staff management to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

congrats Taimikhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Cngrtz sir...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

Good call. Congrats TaimiKhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Asim Aquil said:


> TK has been the most active moderator in the history of the forum... So please leave the staff management to us.



maybe he is in hidden mode, but thats ok, TY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Congrats!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indushek

Congratulations Taimi Sahab. Wish u success in ur work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Well I can easily say that I congratulated him even before the announcement. Challo mubarak again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Congratulations 

Now i am really happy 

sab bhaion ka aik bhai, taimi bhai taimi bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Glorious Resolve said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Now i am really happy
> 
> sab bhaion ka aik bhai, taimi bhai taimi bhai



app behnon ka kia bane ga???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Congrats Taimi, well deserved position..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

We Love You Taimi 

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

3 cheers for TaimiKhan






















hope youl ignore my jokes .... 

In the end i must say.Mubrook , Rightfully Deserved Promotion..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

congrats TK sir,

bas ek request hai,thori c trolling karne dena

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Congrats but please do not reduce your involment into daily discussions, as has been the case with all Super Mods e.g., Agnostic Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNNER

Taimi.. Congrats ! All the best...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

Congratulation to your promotion. Best wishes from

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

Ahh my favorite mod, Congratulations Jinab!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

Very good decision..... Taimi is the most active mod (However Adios is giving him some competition ) 



BTW i think some people are not going to like this .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*connn..grraaaa...tuulllaaaa..tiiiooonss!!!!!!!!!*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archie

Question
How do u become a Mod 
I have seen people with less than 1000 post become a MOD while those having more than 10000 post being ignored
Is there some special critaria to become a mod or do u have to give an application to WEBSTER to apply for Mod ship
Frankly i think forumers should be allowed to vote on who becomes a mod or who doesnt
Before announcing the decision to appoint , the Administerator should put up a short list of selected candidates and allow members to vote on it

*We should also allow Mods from Different countries who can operate in the section related to there country as well as world affairs*


----------



## VelocuR

Great achievements, Congratulations bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Congratulations Khan Sahib!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ah, at last, the announcement I was waiting for! My favourite tor...that is, moderator. I can personally vouch for the accuracy of his moderating kick and the sharpness of his toe.;-)

Hail, Taimi, morituri te salutant!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Well he is my favourite moderator. He is very active on the forum and knows how to kick the as$ of trolls and other such creatures. 

Congratz Taimi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Congrats Taimi sir on the promotion. Where's the mithai? 

btw nice shooting videos on youtube lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

Congratulations Taimi ji.
Where is the party?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gubbi

Congrats Taimikhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Agha congrats u deserve it....Super modship mubaraksha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Mubarak Janab!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## integra

Congrats, on becoming a SuperMod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Congratulations!!! *Taimikhan*.Enjoy the more powerful and bigger stick in your hands and spank those who break the rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Ombarak sha...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

mabrooks Taimi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthSeeker

Congratulations to Taimikhan! Thank you for giving of your time to the rest of us so that we may enjoy this great forum.

 

TruthSeeker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Veeru

Khano main khan Taimikhan, congratulations you deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

*No Party, No congratz....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Congratulations Taimi bhai

Party nahi to naswar sey bhi kam chaley ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crypto

Congrads Taimi ... you are the man 
Watch out trolls we have got a super mod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

congrats Taimi.....
where's the party tonight ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haseebullah

Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

C'mon guys, seems sir I really busy deleting my posts so we cannot expect a party from him! 

Sorry, its due to me why you couldnt get the party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

Congrats Taimi! Thanks for doing a great job!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Wow!!!!!

Congratulations TaimiKhan!

Very glad to hear that... Best decision in recent times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guli Danda

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guli Danda

Merey par reham khana,mein toh waise hee 2-3 baar suspend ho chuka hun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AvidSpice

Where is the Super Mod? You gotta kikc some as* tonight! These spammers have made PDF hell! Where are you?


----------



## blackops

though am supper late but hey congo mate congo your a good guy


----------



## Jade

Congrats Taimikhan 

Anyway....what is the difference between Mod and Super Mod


----------



## pak-marine

congrats Taimikhan


----------



## Donatello

With power, comes great responsibility!

Congrats mate!


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Taimi khan wrora mubarak de sha.


----------



## evldth

mubarak shah Wrora.....


----------



## trident2010

Congrates Taimikhan. Your posts are always joy to read


----------



## *Awan*

Mubarkann lala


----------



## waraich66

Mabrook

What will be your plans to make PDF better?


----------



## araz

Congratulations. A well deserved promotion.
Araz


----------

